# Adoption needed for rescued homer in PORTLAND, OR



## PigeonLoVr1456 (Jul 20, 2002)

Hello everyone! I am looking for someone to adopt an injured homing pigeon that I rescued about a year ago. He cannot fly. I am located in Portland, OR and I am willing to deliver the bird if it is not too far from Portland. 

Here is the story: 

Around a year ago, I caught an injured homing pigeon that was on my neighbor's roof. He had 2 bands on his leg, one of which had a phone number on it. So I called the owner of the homing pigeon and he informed me that he had released his homing pigeons in heavy fog and most of them had become lost as a result. He promised to call me back, but never did. I gave him my name and number and everything! To be honest, I don't think he had any personal attachment to the bird and he just wanted to forget about it. He is located in Seattle, which is around 3 hours from my house. I could deliver the bird to his rightful owner, but I do not think he wants him or he would have called back. I called him 3 times, and each time he promised he would pick up the bird but never did. 

So now I am trying to find this pigeon a good home where he can be among fellow pigeons. I am sure it is a male because he does not get along with my pigeon, which is also a male. They fight terribly. It is unforunate because I would keep him if he would get along with my pigeon, but they constantly try to attack each other.

I would prefer to adopt him to a person who would place him in an aviary. He would be a good "stud" bird for your female pigeons to breed with. His owner says he bought him at an auction and is a good quality bird. He cannot fly. I'm not sure why, but one wing just droops when he tries to fly. Other than that, he is extremely healthy and happy. He is friendly and fun to interact with. He follows me around the house!  

If you would like to adopt him, please tell me a little about yourself. HE MUST GO TO A GOOD HOME. Trust me, I'm not going to give him to just anybody. I want him to go somewhere that is in his best interest. He is soo sweet, he deserves a good home. 

If there is anything else you would like to know, feel free to ask. I attached some pictures of the bird so you can see what he looks like. 

Thanks for your help!!
Tessa


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Tessa,

He is gorgeous! Thank you for offering him a temporary home and all you have done for him.

Any chance we can get a picture of the side with the droopy wing? Are you able to feel any bumps around the wing that are not on the other wing? 

Do they fight outside of their cage as well as inside? Perhaps they both just need a bit more room.

Hopefully we can get you the resources to find him a home nearby.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Trees Gray said:


> Hi Tessa,
> 
> He is gorgeous! Thank you for offering him a temporary home and all you have done for him.
> 
> ...


Maybe we can add the pigeon that came in on 911, that I suspect was used for dog training and make it a pair.


----------



## PigeonLoVr1456 (Jul 20, 2002)

Both of his wings look perfect when they are resting. But when he tries to fly, one wing only comes up around half way. I have felt around and I don't feel any differences between the two wings. I do know that there was blood under his hurt wing in the corner when I got him. I suspect a hawk might have grabbed him with his talons and severed something (this is a total guess ) I don't see any marks under his wing now because his feathers grew back. 

I think it would be a great idea to make the two rescued birds a pair! As long as the other bird is female. 

My pigeon (Pijji) and the rescued pigeon do not get along because Pijji is extremely aggressive. He isn't even very nice to me. He bites my feet and fingers all the time! He is much too territorial. I rescued him outside of a restaurant a couple of years ago. I hope to get him a female in the future when I get my own house. For now, I just don't have the room for two pigeons. We also have 3 parrots and 2 ringneck doves. 

Anyhow, thanks for the replies. Hopefully someone would be willing to give this bird a home where he can be around other pigeons and have some room to run around. 

I will try to take a picture of him attempting to fly so you can see how the wing droops on one side. 

Tessa


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks for the reply.

That is probably an injury then, as I have a bird with the very same thing, he holds the injured wing neatly next to the body but when he tries to fly it only goes up so far, these days he _running_ not flying, everywhere.

Your Pijji is just being a normal male pigeon, protecting his turf.


----------

